# Faux tongue and groove effect



## God of thunder (Sep 18, 2012)

To create a tongue and groove effect in material like mdf. Simply router v grooves using s straight edge guide. Viola! Instant T&G boarding.

GoT


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

You have pics or a vid Thunder? just curious for how it looks


----------



## God of thunder (Sep 18, 2012)

Never uploaded a photo before, so hope this works.

GoT


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

nice! Gotcha now....just needed the visual!


----------

